# 96 control arm Need Help



## JPB (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello, I drive a 1996 240SX. I recently went too fast around a corner on wet pavement causing me to curb the car damaging the front left wheel mainly.after examination, I've found that the Front Left Lower Control Arm and the Tie Rod is completely bend in. 

My question is, What is the best way to go about replacing these part?
I have heard that aftermarket Tie Rods and harder, meaning if i were to curb the car again in the future, it may cause much more damage, where as the OEM Tie Rods has a little more give (like mine haha). I would think replacing tie rods is cheaper than replacing the entire steering assembly. 
I also need to replace the lower control arm

If anyone has any information they feel may help, I would greatly appreciate any input.

Thanks! -JP


----------

